# Windows 10 sur MacBook Unibody de 2008 ?



## smog (13 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
ayant besoin de Visual C++ pour démonstrations à mes étudiants, mais n'ayant pas de PC sous Windows, je pensais acheter un mini-PC que je relierais à mes écrans/clavier/souris qui restent chez moi ou au boulot. (Intérêt : transportable facilement, moins cher qu'un portable).
Puis je me suis dit qu'il serait plus judicieux d'utiliser mon MacBook (que j'utilise au boulot par ailleurs).
Pensez-vous que ce soit possible avec Windows 10 + Boot Camp, sachant que c'est un modèle de 2008 ?
Par ailleurs j'ai, dessus, un SSD de 256 Go, occupé aux 2/3. Je penserais en changer pour mettre un 500 Go vu les prix actuels, afin de laisser de la place à Windows. Judicieux ou inutile ?
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Locke (13 Septembre 2019)

smog a dit:


> Puis je me suis dit qu'il serait plus judicieux d'utiliser mon MacBook (que j'utilise au boulot par ailleurs).
> Pensez-vous que ce soit possible avec Windows 10 + Boot Camp, sachant que c'est un modèle de 2008 ?
> Par ailleurs j'ai, dessus, un SSD de 256 Go, occupé aux 2/3. Je penserais en changer pour mettre un 500 Go vu les prix actuels, afin de laisser de la place à Windows. Judicieux ou inutile ?


Alors un peu de patience, je n'ai pas encore peaufiné la rédaction de ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-windows-10-1903-sans-assistant-camp.1320519/ ...mais ce que je peux dire, c'est que ça fonctionne dans un MBP de 2010. Commence donc par sauvegarder tes données personnelles avant toute tentative.


----------



## smog (13 Septembre 2019)

Merci Locke ! Super !


----------

